# kostenloses Programm zum Anzeigen der FPS



## DarkBlood08 (14. März 2008)

Hallo Community,

ich suche ein gutes und vorallem kostenloses Programm,das mir im Spiel die FPS anzeigt !

Könnt ihr mir da eins empfehlen ?

Als ich gegoogelt habe,habe ich massenweise einträge über ''Fraps gefunden'' aber das kostet ja anscheinend !




MfG DarkBlood08


----------



## Arjuna114 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Gut und Günstig !*



			
				DarkBlood08 am 14.03.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich suche ein gutes und vorallem kostenloses Programm,das mir im Spiel die FPS anzeigt !
> 
> ...



nimm fraps:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/FRAPS-2.9.4_13010723.html

wer sagt das es was kostet?


----------



## snigg3rz (14. März 2008)

*AW: Gut und Günstig !*



			
				DarkBlood08 am 14.03.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich suche ein gutes und vorallem kostenloses Programm,das mir im Spiel die FPS anzeigt !
> 
> ...




fraps ist sehr zu empfehlen und entgegen deines denkens sehr wohl kostenlos.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. März 2008)

*AW: Gut und Günstig !*

Du hättest einfach nur mal auf die Seite von Fraps schauen müssen. Die FPS-Anzeige ist kostenlos, wie auch Screens im BMP-Format. Es spricht also nichts gegen Fraps oder einen aussagekräftigeren Threadtitel.


----------



## olstyle (14. März 2008)

Wenn wir gerade dabei sind:
Gibt es eigentlich ein  voll funktionstüchtiges Programm für DX7 Karten(eine Radeon 7500M)?
Bei Fraps und ATT funktioniert Overlay nicht so richtig.


----------

